# ballpark roof estimate



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

Where in Oklahoma? I can tell you your instincts are on target...a legitimate roofing contractor will give you an estimate on replacing your roof, and will sometimes assist you if the insurance claim doesn't cover it. I never ask what the insurance company offers because it doesn't factor in for me. I quote a price, and that is the price. In my experience, the storm chasers will flood the area, work dirt cheap, do mediocre work at best, and be gone with your check and never come back. Your best bet is to work with someone local, that has been there for a long time, not someone who showed up because of the storm.

BTW, I install metal roofs, and I don't travel...I was asking where to give you a possible idea of where to look for reputable contractors.


----------



## Brad Jensen (Apr 28, 2008)

*in tulsa*

Actually, I did call a couple of roofers recommended by the insurance company, and another two we have seen working in our area of town for several years.

Today I emailed the insurance quote with a cover letter explaining I was looking for bids and would take the best one to three roofers, all established ones.

Two out of three, I had to call them and ask for their email address - and both had websites but no email address - ond didn't even have a fax - but has four locations in Oklahoma. 

I would laugh but my business is the same way - we are among the best at what we do, and among the worst in marketing what we do...

and I am the owner...

oh well


----------



## jayman931 (Apr 29, 2008)

...when I read your title...I thought you needed a roof on your "Ballpark"...aka stadium.....I was gonna say i have done a few of them and would love the opportunity to put a roof on your stadium....but....:jester:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

The roofing contractors who work from an insurance company estimate are storm chasers and do not usually measure and price out the extent of all of the necessary work.

Get a quote from a contractor who has been in business in your area under the same name and management for at least 10 years and have them price out the proper roof replacement job for you and do not rely on an adjusters determination.

Ed


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Are you saying that you're asking contractors for quotes by email? And sending them a copy of your insurance estimate with the request? 

Why not leave the insurance estimate out of it. They don't need that. Just have them do an estimate, and tell you what their price is.


----------



## Brad Jensen (Apr 28, 2008)

*the long term guys asked for the insurance estimate*

and I provided it because it says the number of squares needed, flashing, etc.

I figured the fact that I was asking for multiple competing bids would make up for the fact that pricing is shown

Brad Jensen


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Telling the roofing contractor what your insurance estimate is before they bid is like telling a car salesman what you can afford to pay every month. Have them bid it as a tear-off and a new roof. When pricing the job they don't even need to know you're dealing with an insurance claim, and they certainly don't need to know the specifics.


----------



## Brad Jensen (Apr 28, 2008)

*that was my first thought also...*

Now if I just could get someone to come give me a real bid. I've talked to two 'established' guys, they both asked me for the insurance company estimate. A third called ME and offered to do it for the insurance estimate. All long term Tulsa area roofers.

so how much does a square of composition shingle cost in the types I have mentioned?


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

What I would do if I were in your position is call a lumber yard...not the Lowes or HD, but an actual yard and ask them to recommend a roofer....then call him and ask if he will come and give you an estimate. I have seen a lot of insurance claims and adjusters who write them that "guess" how many squares and what the damage is from the sidewalk. I would not reveal your insurance claim form again. I know a guy at a place called Tulsa Industrial Equipment Sales, and I would bet if you find his number and ask him, he would know a roofer.


----------



## Brad Jensen (Apr 28, 2008)

*thanks*

i was there when the insurance adjuster measured the roof. he was on the roof with a tape for 30-45 minutes and he was very meticulous


----------



## Silver Landin (Jun 8, 2011)

I am assuming you are looking into Certainteed as you are looking at Landmark series. I am the Office Manager for a roofing company that is not local to you but thought I would like to help.
We recommend GAF products that have been reformulated over the last 3 years to offer the lifetime system plus on their formerly 30 yr shingle when you choose one of their certified or master elite contractors. You can find one by visiting www.GAF.com and put your zip code in. Dont get me wrong, we carry more than one MFG. but the other shingle MFGS. followed suit with the warranty but didn't do the research that GAF did. Anyway, if I were pricing your quote, considering multiple factors, such as pitch and stories, layers, and other minute issues it would be on the low side just above 14,000 and the high side of it would still be under 16,000. Hope this helps. Please! Do your research on companies. Call your state Department of Labor and Licensing, and your local Better Business Bureau, ask for references of work done in your area and ride by to see if you like the work. Do these things and choose local and you are sure to find all you need.


----------



## Silver Landin (Jun 8, 2011)

I forgot to mention at 69 square, if the roof has any pitch to it at all, 30-45 mins is not enough time to get an accurate and meticulous measurement. Unless you have no valleys,pitch changes, or dormers. Remember he also has to find and record data for any damage he sees, including taking photos and drawing a diagram. We do all of that while we are on the roof. Your Adjuster nor roofer that asks for your insurance info up front are being very honest. Your Insurance company is not in the business to write checks, only take them.... remember this. Is it often requested by roofers to receive the information once you have approved their initial quote and chosen them just to be sure that they dont get stuck paying for a roof because something was left off of the quote. But NEVER give it to them until they have quoted a price on the amount of square the insurance has quoted you. And make sure, whoever you give it to offers help sevices and has an expert in the field to make it go smoothly for you.  Hope this info helps you!


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

This thread is over 3 years old.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Here is something I just posted in another recent thread. While not exactly pertinent to your question, it's something you should read anyways... 

It does NOT work that way. I was discussing with someone a few weeks back this exact topic. We were talking about single ply membrane. He was asking what % is material and what % is labor. The example that I gave him was of two jobs that I did that were very similiar. one job was a 45 mil TPO, the other job was an 80 mil PVC. PVC generally costs more than TPO, and as you can imagine 80 mil will cost more than 45 mil. The labor was nearly identicle. So how can one properly apply a % markup for determining labor? It's not really possible.

here is another example. You can take a shingle roof and install it with the best materials possible, install premium copper flashings, install ice shield more than the minimum, install heavy felt paper and impriove the ventilation. Or you can install a minimum code roof with the cheapest materials possible. Both will take about the same ammount of time. How can you apply a % marup since the better roof will cost more in materials? You can't.

In general, though, you can figure ALL the materials and multiply x 3 to get a ball park, but this general rule of thumb does not always apply. If I have a roof that is an EZ walk, 1 layer rip and is 2,000 square foot it may take 1 day to install. If I have a roof that is a very steep 3 story roof with 3 layers to rip and is also 2,000 square feet with basically the same materials, this job will take 2-3x the ammount of labor. So again throw the rule of thumb out the window because there are no "average jobs". Each job should be priced based on the merits of that job and that job only. Each materials list will be slightly different than the next. Each job will take more or less time than the job before.

Here are some other factors that play a part in building a price. What is access like? can the materials be roof loaded or will a laborers need to get them onto the roof? Can the dumpster be placed directly next to the building or will laborers need wheel barrows and walk to the street? How close are the neighbor's buildings, where can I place my ladders? Are there bushes to protect? Did you just buy a new driveway I need to worry about? All of these things are an important part of a roofing project. The roofing system is more than just the shingles, and the roofing project is more than just the system. 

Quite often you get what you pay for so it's usually not a good idea to cheap out on the roof. The roof protects everything inside your home or building. The roof is also a hefty investment, and not one that you may want to repeat in 15 years. Doing it right and paying enough to a professional roofing contractor to do it right in the first place is truly an investment since the properly installed roof with the good quality materials will last longer than the guy down the street bangin' on home cheapo shingles. In short doing it right the first time is cheaper so you don't have to redo it. Doing it twice always costs more. 


Now I'll reply to your specific questions.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Roofers who claim to be insurance specialists are mostly scam artists. We in the industry call them storm chasers. The majority are complete manure.

Call out some "real" reputable local roofers who have been around before the storms and ask them for estimates. If they ask to see the insurance papers upfront, tell them no, that you will show them after. Feel free to show them as they may be able to get more money out of theinsurance company. In my experience the insurance companies never pay real world fair market value. LOL we'll do it for what ever the insurance is paying LOL. Those are some A holes!



Now that I read Copper's post that the thread is 3 years old LOL Oops. Silver just wanted to brag how great the GArbageF shingles were.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Silver Landin said:


> I am assuming you are looking into Certainteed as you are looking at Landmark series. I am the Office Manager for a roofing company that is not local to you but thought I would like to help.
> *We recommend GAF products that have been reformulated over the last 3 years to offer the lifetime system plus on their formerly 30 yr shingle when you choose one of their certified or master elite contractors. You can find one by visiting **www.GAF.com** and put your zip code in. Dont get me wrong, we carry more than one MFG. but the other shingle MFGS. followed suit with the warranty but didn't do the research that GAF did*. Anyway, if I were pricing your quote, considering multiple factors, such as pitch and stories, layers, and other minute issues it would be on the low side just above 14,000 and the high side of it would still be under 16,000. Hope this helps. Please! Do your research on companies. Call your state Department of Labor and Licensing, and your local Better Business Bureau, ask for references of work done in your area and ride by to see if you like the work. Do these things and choose local and you are sure to find all you need.


 
Haha :laughing:, who told you that? And why would you believe that? :no:


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

I want to point out that pricing is very regional. The prices silver pointed out between 14-16k are sickening. I would lost money doing a 69 square job with average details for $16k. Any prices you ever read on the internet should be taken with a grain of salt and should never mean anything to anyones decision making process.


----------

